# engine swap question



## arsonteg (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello everyone, I have a 1990 Nissan HB non 4X4 and I was wondering if the SR20DET and tranny out of a jdm s13 or s14 would be a direct swap into the hb and if not how much work would it be to do a swap like that.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

make sure to get the wiring for it with the ECM. it would be alot easier.


----------



## cpubugs (Oct 27, 2006)

there has to be someone out here that has done this before. I don't care about the SR20, but I would be as happy as a kid in a candy store if i could just drop ka24det what is resonable what would be a direct fit all that info. basically my tranny just went out and I am looking at 200-800 to fix it and I have seen full engine trannys for sale for that. I just want to see my options..


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Start searching the minitruck world for engine swaps like that. People that visit here generally just have a stock vehicle and want to keep it that way.


----------



## stinky (Apr 30, 2004)

88 I sorta agree w/you on this...I've never seen an answer that Q here. Now, on a Ford or Chevy website, they can tell exactly what you need to do to install a 2006 motor in a '86 or '96 and what you need to do to be smog=legal (which is always a plus). What website were you thinking of?

My '86 has a blowm motor...the last owners drove it and drove it w/a blown headgasket until the ruined the block and the head (I'm going to get the head welded and use it though). If I would have found anything on it, I would have put the newer motor in the truck. Do you have a specific website that you go to?

Arson..Generally speaking you are going to need the computer from the donor vehicle and all the sensors that go w/it. It is not really too complex. (go to a car show and see how many 57 chevies and T-birds w/a 2000 motor in it...about 50 of em) But, it is a major PITA.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You might want to take a look at a junk yard engine if you're going to have to weld up the head. Go to 'car-part.com', select your state and see what's available in your area.


----------



## cpubugs (Oct 27, 2006)

> People that visit here generally just have a stock vehicle and want to keep it that way.


 Heaven forbid any one would make something better... lol I have done months of research on this and I can perhaps shed some light on this.. the SR20DET is overrated... It is not a brick like the ka24 based motors. The ka24 can with hold a lot more abuse and horse power. If you must go turbo find you a ka24det full swap and as long as you had the 4 cyl. It should be fairly simple swap keeping inmind to get the full harness. The only thing you may run into issues on is your drive shaft matching up, but for a couple hundred bucks a drive shaft place can take care of that sort of thing. On a 4x4 I think may want to convert it to 4x2 the ka24det should bolt right up to your tranny again if you had the 4 cyl. It is not impossible and not everyone here is resistant to change. It is called NissanForums, not resistanttochangeforums.. Just my $.25


----------



## ernieray1 (May 18, 2007)

Well said sir!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

x2, very well said.


----------



## ernieray1 (May 18, 2007)

I just got access to a SR20DET w/ trans, ECU, harness, and turbo. Engine is all complete. Arsonteg's question never really got answered, so we are still wondering if anyone knows if this would work. I have a 96 HB standard cab 2WD I want to put this in. I am thinking the one problem I will have for sure is getting the dash cluster to work. Maybe getting the original driveline to work too. Anyone have useful info about this particular situation?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Throw lots of time, work and money at it. There you go. Done.


----------



## ernieray1 (May 18, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> Throw lots of time, work and money at it. There you go. Done.


 Like I said, "Does anybody have any *USEFUL INFO for this situation that could help." I appreciate the reply 88pathoffroad, but that doesnt tell me anything.*


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Like I already said....check out some minitruck forums where people are street-performance oriented. Nobody here has ever even commented on such a swap or work. That's why nobody is giving you any help. Nissan trucks are the red-headed stepchild of the truck world.


----------



## Jimbo13njax (Feb 1, 2007)

try these sites:

KA-T.org - The Home of 1000+ whp/7 sec Turbo KA's
InfamousNissan.com Are you IN?


jimbo


----------

